# Potty Training Flow Chart



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend of mine posted this this morning on FB, and I thought it was too good not to pass along!!! Everyone training a puppy needs to pin this to their refrigerator!


----------



## Sabrina Henneman (Sep 23, 2020)

I used our Alexa to remind me every 15 minutes for about 2 weeks. Third week I extended the time but she was almost 100% trained to scratch at the door with no accidents. It was grueling but she was trained at the end.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam is adding that to the take home packet. She says she'll just add the part about high value treats, for outside.


----------

